# My new PM40



## geesal (Jan 18, 2008)

Picked my PM40 up earlier than I thought I would. Shot 50 rounds of semi wad cutters with the 5 round clip, 50 rounds with the 6 round clip. I then removed the slide and clean the rails. Then shot 25 more SWC loads and a few Hollow points thru each mag. No feeding or jam issues during all shots. Even shot a couple of clips with weak hand (1 handed). Out of the box the gun shot center of right/left with sights, but about 2-3 inches low at 25 feet which I can compensate for. Happy with the way it shoots, but plan on trying to get more rounds thru it in the near future.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats, I love my PM9 and always wondered if I should have bought the 40S&W. Sounds like its a keeper. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't even realize that wadcutters were available in .40 cal. 

What brand were they? Is it OK to shoot them through a barrel with polygonal rifling, like the Kahr?


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had my PM40 for a 18 mo. now, and other than the it's failure to remain open a few times after the last round has been fired it has proved a to be a great cc pistol for me. I will admit that it's not the most enjoyable pistol i've ever shot, but it's not designed as a range pistol.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice piece. Congrats


----------

